# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Some of my newly planted trees are half dead / half alive

## Shifter

One tree a while back, (crabapple) I had to throw away. Every spring for 3 years, there would be no blossoms and only a pathetic amount of leaves from some of the branches. After digging it up I found a bunch of Witchetty grubs and the root ball was next to nothing. I'm guessing they ate it 
I have other trees where the top half - 2/3rds are just branches and the bottom 1/3rd gets the leaves. Are these done for? If they aren't going to get any better than that then I'll just have to replace them. There is no way I can cut the top half - 2/3rds off and have it still look like a tree. A shame as one of them is a beautiful Forest Pansy. 
Do I just replace them? Find a better (maybe less grub infested) spot? Not sure how you can control those pests

----------


## John2b

Canberra's climate and seasonal temperature profile is unlike any other capital city. You should talk to a reputable nursery in Canberra about what could be the problems in your garden.

----------

